

Email input no longer supports setting selection - jorangreef
https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=330456

======
jorangreef
I use an input with type="email" just to give mobile devices a clue to which
keyboard they should show. But otherwise I expect the input to behave just
like a text input.

I have auto-complete code which needs to set the selection in the input and
this is now no longer possible, because the spec for email inputs removes the
selectionStart and setSelectionRange methods (no reason being given).

This is a coupling of too many ideas into the type="email" attribute. Ideally,
it should be possible to just have an attribute that tells the mobile device
what keyboard to use without affecting any other behavior of the input.

